# Invalid command line. Error : Invalid path



## ArneH (8. Juni 2004)

Folgender Fehler kommt immer beim kompilieren von *.java Dateien. Ich nutze JCreator Pro 2.50 und j2re1.4.2_03. 


```
> Invalid command line. Error : Invalid path
>
> Command : C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\javac.exe -classpath 
"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Eigene Dateien\Schule\Informatik"
 -d "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Eigene Dateien\Schule\Informatik"
 "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Eigene Dateien\Schule\Informatik\JavaPhoneMain.java" 
>
> Directory : C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Eigene Dateien\Schule\Informatik
>
> Process completed.
```

Wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben. Beim ersten öffnen vom J-Creator sollte man ja den Home-Pfad von Java angeben. Dieser lautet bei mir "C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\". 

Wer eine Lösung weiss, möge sie posten - danke.

Gruß Arne


----------

